# Couple of small projects



## GerryinBelleRiver (Oct 31, 2022)

Finally got around to making a stand for my Milwaukee portable bandsaw.  Used ideas from several others on YT. Incorporated a clamp on table for quick conversion back to portable use. In use as a stationary tool I jig tie the switch and connect my foot pedal switch.

Also welded up a toe jack from my metal scraps. Uses a 4 ton jack, will lift anything I have. Need to make some machinery skates to go with the jack.


----------



## YotaBota (Oct 31, 2022)

Nice, I like your sanders too. Is the smaller one from Lee Valley?


----------



## GerryinBelleRiver (Oct 31, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Nice, I like your sanders too. Is the smaller one from Lee Valley?


Good eye, yes it is. I have owned it for nearly 25 years, been a great little work horse.


----------



## DPittman (Oct 31, 2022)

Good job.


----------



## little ol' e (Oct 31, 2022)

Nice set-up! I'm really considering a portable band saw for cutting aluminum extrusions.


----------



## Proxule (Oct 31, 2022)

VERY NICE, I copied blondihacks and made a vise mount only model. 
Happy Halloween !


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Nov 2, 2022)

Looks good Gerry.  I need to make one of those portaband holders now that I have two.  I have an older one that is a work horse, and was just given a newer style like yours.  I can't decide which one to dedicate to vertical though.  I'm leaning towards the older one as it's a bit heavier.  Toe jack look great too.  Very handy thing to have around.


----------

